# Drywall 2



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well yesterday the drywall was delivered, today the three man crew showed up and all the boarding was done in ten hours. Tomorrow the tapers show up, going to have to build a pile of stuff to pay for all this.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Wait… is this a workshop… or a DANCE HALL??? That thing is CAVERNOUS!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

This has been one fun build to follow! I'm sure you know how envious the entire LJ community is of your shop, right? I was going to ask where the shop is because from the pictures the country there is beautiful but I figured it out from your profile. If you dont mind, and you dont have to give an answer or you could just pm me with the information, what do you think is a good estimate for the total cost of the building. In 10 years, I should be in a position to do something similiar and it sure would be nice to know how much I need to save.

Scott


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Dang! That looks great. Sawdust will be flying soon.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

ScottKaye you need to save a lot of money. I built a 30×40 in 2000 then added a 20×30 room in 2011. The add on cost more than the original build and it only had to have 3 new walls. Save a bundle or take out a loan now and pay for it with inflated money.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

welcon, this is a beautiful build. You are going to love it. Congratulations.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

God I envy you, my garage looks like an itty bitty plastic yard tool shed compared to that beautiful piece of art. Some day I'll be able to afford to knock down my garage and rebuild it the way I want…BIGGER!


----------

